# Club Wyndham Select vs. Club Wyndham Access availability



## rrlongwell (Jan 7, 2012)

Found the following on a E-Bay re-seller that appears to have a good knowledge of the Club Wyndham Access program.

South Carolina
Wyndham at The Cottages*
Wyndham Ocean Boulevard*
Wyndham Ocean Ridge*
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Lake Marion
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Towers on the Grove at North Myrtle Beach
Wyndham Westwinds*

*Only a very limited amount of inventory in this resort is currently a part of CLUB WYNDHAM Access. As such, the ability to obtain a reservation at this resort during the 13 to 10 month ARP (advanced reservation priority) window is currently very limited and should not be anticipated.

It is interesting to note that Wyndham Dye Village and Wyndham Seawatch Plantation do not appear on the above list.

I guess the moral of this story is that if you really want a South Carolina timeshare with reasonable certainty that it will be there under the Advanced Reservation Priority system, your better off in the Wyndham Club Plus (Select) system and not the Club Wyndham Access program for the foreseable future.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 7, 2012)

your seller doesnt have any special knowledge..he just has access to the Wyndham website

It still dosent answer the question of how many reservations are possible at a particular resort at a particular time...or does it make sense to own CWA for ARP at a certain resort


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 7, 2012)

ronparise said:


> ... or does it make sense to own CWA for ARP at a certain resort



It may be if you own at the WAAM resorts that come under the Wyndham empire or at non WAAM resorts that are still in active sales mode for the Club Wyndham Access program.  Towers on the Grove maybe an example.  Please note, they do not have the *.

Maryland
Wyndham Vacation Resorts at National Harbor

Virginia
Wyndham Governor’s Green
Wyndham Kingsgate*
Wyndham Patriots' Place*

Looked up both Maryland and Viginia.  National Harbor I think sells or sold under Club Wyndham select and Club Wyndham access.  I do not know which program Governor's Green is currently selling into.  However, I believe it was a Wyndham resort as the developer and is in a current sales mode.

Note the same appears to be the case for Pennsylvania:

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - Crestview
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - Depuy*
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - Ridge Top*
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - River Village*


----------



## nole9911 (Jan 8, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> It may be if you own at the WAAM resorts that come under the Wyndham empire or at non WAAM resorts that are still in active sales mode for the Club Wyndham Access program.  Towers on the Grove maybe an example.  Please note, they do not have the *.
> 
> Maryland
> Wyndham Vacation Resorts at National Harbor
> ...



I will tell you this as a Wyndham employee.  During the last year the number of CWA resorts has increased greatly.


----------



## massvacationer (Jan 8, 2012)

nole9911 said:


> I will tell you this as a Wyndham employee.  During the last year the number of CWA resorts has increased greatly.



Hi nole9911

Can you tell me if Smugglers Notch is just being sold as CWA?  Or are they actually selling points (i.e. club wyndham select) that are deeded at Smuggs?

(In other words, is Wyndham adding all of the Smuggs deeds to CWA, or is Wyndham also selling Smuggs UDI deeds that are specifically deeded at Smuggs ?)

Thanks


----------

